# 61st Monthly Meeting of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

is Wednesday, Jan 17, 2007. Michael's got a NEW camera, so I think 
it'll be covered!:wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah... but I have to charge now..... 

U know it is harder button to push on the Nikon.... so it's More work.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Top.
 Sorry.......
Anyway, we're suppose to lose our 80 degree days by Wednesday.
Sucks being us. Only 70 on Wednesday and that night on it's way
into the 40's! Baxtards! I picked a restaurant with those propane "pods"
to keep us a little warmer........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

we're so spoiled.... 

Count me in......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Got 9 coming. New guy Jeff. Gotta love the new guys!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I invited Didier....

And............ these are dead-sticks-sitting................ Hope to have the G3 before dinner and the R&J isom after a good meal! .....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:woohoo:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us





http://imageshack.us







http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

love the watch CM


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice job as always, Michael! I sent this link out to everyone, so hopefully they'll get it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Nice job as always, Michael! I sent this link out to everyone, so hopefully they'll get it?


Where's the new guy. Where's the new guy. How was his night. Great Pix's Michael. I don't see any tee shirts going on there. Or, do I.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, do they have good soda water with lime, there! :wink: Food was outstanding and our server was the best. Two "new" guys. In the group picture, the one in front of me is Jeff. It's his second LSB. Behind me was Deidiot, from Quebec but lives here. It was his first. Ya know, I'll never complain when there is only 6-7 of us, but it IS more fun with 12-14 or so. 
The jokes were flying, the smoke was smokin'.......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, I've invited Jeff to post some over here. He's a regular at Cigar Weekly. And Michael got Deidiot to sign up here already. He's from CBid, I believe?
Post up, guys!


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice group y'all got there.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

RedPop4 said:


> Nice group y'all got there.


i'm thinkin' the third Wednesday in July for you........?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

It looks like another nice cigar dinner. I have to remember to bring my hat when I come one of these days.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You're a hat guy.........


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Stan wearin' the Panama in the winter.

A nice grey felt with a dark ribbon would look good with that outfit, too.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

See, I don't know the etiquette thing, but I'm willin' to learn! :wink:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

You're farther south than me, it gets colder here. So I put away my Panama back in October, that way it gets a fresh start come March or April.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 4, 2006)

LSB dinner was a great time as usual. Thanks Stan for keeping it going, Michael for the photos, and the anonymous broad that "didn't have one" :shock: :lol: .


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

She didn't ..... she didn't have a "V"............

BBaawahahahaha!

Oh... here is what the BOTL are sharing with our LSB goodies....

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000080902


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the hookup, Michael.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

RedPop4 said:


> You're farther south than me, it gets colder here. So I put away my Panama back in October, that way it gets a fresh start come March or April.


The fashion rule I learned is that the tropics have their own special set of rules. January is the only month you shouldn't wear "Summer style" clothing, like whites and linens. Maybe Panama Hats too. :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Got it!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pictures CM... These events always look like so much fun.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Great pics and by the sound of it you guys has a great time. 

There is a Cigar club starting up in town here but the buy in is $500 a year mg: . You get 12 (count 'em 12) gourmet meals and access to the cigar bar he built in the basement for your buy in $$. I think I'll start one on my front porch this spring...and skip the buy in.... :dude: 

Great to see you guys keeping it Real!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, that's kinda the neat thing about ours in that the fellas come from all walks of life. All share a love for cigars. But we go to restaurants where you can just get a sandwich or appetizer if money is a little tight.


----------

